# Cherokee is in Rainbow Bridge...



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Awhile back I posted that my dog was getting very sick and the drs couldnt figure out what was wrong with him. Some kind of blood disorder or somethign and then he seemed to perk up. Nothing the drs did or I did help. Well his life finally ended on Friday night about 7:30 after a long battle his heart stopped. After reading online about his symptoms I do believe he had congestive heart failure and I believe the tumor he had was also pushing on his heart. I noticed as he was dying he had a bloody nose it was red when it came out but as soon as it hid the floor it was clear. Thats the blood disorder he had when we were at the vets and no one could diagnosis him. I am so lonely without him. I miss my beloved dog. He was ony one month passed his 10th birthday. He leaves a golden retriever sister Lady that really loved him and misses him so much- she's lost without him.

KIm


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Cherokee. It's always so hard when we lose these special dogs, espeically at a relatively young age. Run free, dear boy, at the Bridge.

When you get a chance, we'd love to see a picture of your boy.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. but at least he knew he was well loved. Try to take comfort in that.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. And for Lady's loss too. It's so hard because she doesn't know where he went.

Even 10 years is not enough. Tears for you and Lady.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My heart breaks for you. 10 is just too young. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Cherokee*

Here is a picture of Cherokee.

And thats for all your sympathy. I am totally lost without my little boy. Lady always spends time with my husband outside in the yard and Cherokee was always with me so I am really lost tonight.

Kim


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful dog, with very soulful eyes.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of you beautiful boy. When my Hunter died just after his 4th birthday (blood disorder Autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver damge brought on by PrHeart6, the injectable 6 month hearworm preventative) his litter mate sister, KayCee was so depressed for aseverl days. Luckily we had adopted a bolden mix 10 months earlier and she was able to pull KayCee out of her depression.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Cherokee was a beautiful boy, and I am so sorry for your loss. Be comforted to know that he is running painfree now and will be waiting at the bridge for you, dad and his Golden sister.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.He was a gorgeous boy!.RIP Cherokee cos you were,well loved!.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you're loss, I know it's hard when they leave us.
He was beautiful


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss-we never seem to have enough time with them.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! Cherokee is with his other sister now I know. My golden retriever Brandy only died just short of 2 1/2 years ago from cancer. She loved him very much so I know he is with Brandy.

Do any of you know where I can get an inexpensive dog breed jewelry of a labrador retriever online? I was looking at a sterling silver one or something of that sort. All the ones I find online are over my price range or just ugly. Anyone know of any good sites that have them. I was looking at the charms on the necklace kind. Let me know as I wanted to get one as a memorial to Cherokee.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Kim, I remember your posts about Cherokee and I am so sorry to hear you lost him. He was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Cherokee. He was a beautiful boy and I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

So very sorry


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh I am so sorrrrrry. Hugs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Kim,
I am so sorry for your loss of Cherokee. He is still with you in your heart and memories until you can be together again. Until that time our buddies and his will keep him company. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Cherokee...hang on to the memories but allow yourself time to grieve.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to read of your loss. He is with some great dogs now. Prayers are with ya.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Cherokee. May he rest in peace, and run pain free once again. He will always know how very much he was loved. I am so sorry for your pain.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am sorry for the loss of your boy. If only they lived forever.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, my prayers are with you =(


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss of your lovely boy, he looked a loving gentle soul.Hope you and Lady can find comfort in each other. RIP Dear Cherokee.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Cherokee...it's never easy...you have some great memories that will live in your heart always...RIP sweet Cherokee


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I'm so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Cherokee - i am sure he has been met at the bridge by the dogs that are already there. May he run free and sleep softly.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sorry for your loss, RIP sweet boy!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Cherokee~Godspeed


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Godspeed sweet angel Cherokee.....


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Cherokee. What a handsome and gentle looking pup. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! Run free Cherokee!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss... I know what you are going though... we lost our girl to Cancer 3 weeks ago.... It has to be one of the hardest things to go though... they are family. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you are comforted by all your memories of your beloved boy.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. RIP sweet Cherokee.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kim
I am so sorry to here Cherokee went to the Bridge. No words I know can make the pain any less and the emptiness any fuller. It does get better with time and you will be able to cherish your boy in your memories till you meet again.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. He was a gorgeous boy. RIP sweet Cherokee.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your precious boy.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kim 
I am so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed Cherokee...you are in wonderful company at the bridge...


----------



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. May you be comforted in the wonderful memories that you have of your dear sweet boy.

Paula


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am also so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Cherokee. He sounds so wonderful. It is so very hard to lose them. Ten years is not near long enough.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Cherokee's passing. He was a very sweet pup--10 years young!

Our condolences to you!

Sj


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherokee was a beautiful boy and was much loved.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!

I love what you did with the picture of Cherokee thats a great picture!!!!

Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chesneygirl*

Chesneygirl:

I am so sorry about your boy! I know how much this hurts.
When the time is right, you will give all the love you have to give to another lucky boy!!!

Ken and I always said we could not be one day without a dog and we haven't been. several years ago we lost both or our Samoyeds within 6 weeks of one another. When Gizmo passed away we got Snobear, a Male Samoyed, and when Munchkin passed away, we rescued a Female Golden Retriever that we named Smooch, from Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

The place where Cherokee past away at which was not his own vet called us the other night. I found a place to review them and I was very upset about the way Cherokee was treated in the end so I spoke my peace. Well apparently someone else had a bad experience as well so they replied behind me as well. The vet called as he was pissed off as it was bad for business. I was told they were not aware when I brought my dog in that it was an emergency. So I told him why do all people call up that want to get their dogs enuthinezed for no reason at all. He said his staff was not aware it was an emergency. So my husband and I both said ok what time did your staff not realize it was an emergency the first time or 3rd time my husband came into the vet office saying he was getting worse that we need the gerny. I mean maybe I didnt say on the phone it was an emergency I dont know I was upset. I did say he was suffering and we needed to get him in there now. I will never let them touch my dogs again thats for sure.


----------

